# Chauffeur: GTA IV (Helfer für Film-Stimmen gesucht)



## Kaesbrotjunge (21. Juli 2011)

*Chauffeur: GTA IV (Helfer für Film-Stimmen gesucht)*

*Trailer für Part II: 

*



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2WVXon2SxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


*



Der erste Teil von Chauffeur ist jetzt fertig und kann hier angesehen werden: *






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Djg601ITQSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Ein direkter Link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djg601ITQSU


Ich hoffe, der Film gefällt euch. Wenn ihr Fragen, Kritik oder sonstige  Anregungen habt, dann schreibt sie am Besten gleich in den Thread oder  als Kommentar auf Youtube. "Daumen nach oben" ist natürlich auch gerne gesehen und bitte zeigt auch euren Freunden "Chauffeur".














			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ts6s6Wz3Ah0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kevFXIPb7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich bin gerade dabei, einen Film mithilfe des GTA IV-Movie Editors zu erstellen, der auf den Namen Chauffeur hört und bin gerade dabei, die Szenen in eine richtige Reihenfolge zu setzen und zu schneiden. 

Jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel: 

Ich brauche Sprechrollen! Ihr solltet flüssiges Englisch sprechen und Emotion in eure Stimme legen können, ausserdem braucht ihr ein Aufnahmegerät von relativ hoher Qualität und viel Spaß an der Sache.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einen "richtigen" Film herstellen könnte, der weitgehend auf Untertitel verzichtet, da einen schweigende Protagonisten schnell aus der Immersion eines Filmes reissen können (Es wird nur eine Frauenstimme benötigt, Männer können sich mehr melden).


Falls ihr also Lust und Fragen habt, dann schreibt doch am Besten gleich in den Thread hier. 

Andere GTA IV-Videos von mir findet ihr unter ‪Kanal von Benzenzimmern‬‏ - YouTube - viele davon wurden sogar auf der PCGames-Newsseite erwähnt.

EDIT: Ich habe einen Trailer für Chauffeur fertiggestellt, der schon die Stimme von Niko Bellic enthält.

Damit ihr euch ein klein bisschen was darunter vorstellen könnt, habe ich zusätzlich zu dem Teaser noch ein paar Bilder aus den unfertigen Szenen herausgepickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2011)

Wie lang wird das denn am Ende werden?


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (21. Juli 2011)

Der Film wird ungefähr eine Stunde dauern, aber ich kann dahingehend Entwarnung geben, dass es kein stark dialoglastiger Film wird.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (17. August 2011)

Drei Bilder vom Anfang des Films. Hoffentlich gefallen sie euch!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2011)

Suchst Du noch Stimmen?


----------



## Mothman (17. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Suchst Du noch Stimmen?


Hast du welche abzugeben? Ich könnt auch ein paar gebrauchen.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (18. August 2011)

Ja, bis jetzt habe ich auch nur einen Sprecher (der aber sehr talentiert ist und viele Stimmen imitieren kann - wie man am Trailer sieht). Es würde mich sehr freuen, noch weitere Sprecher zu finden.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Kannst dich ja per PN melden, ich könnte es ja mal versuchen


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (23. August 2011)

Die Rohfassung des ersten Teils wird heute Nacht auf Youtube geladen (1,11GB) und wartet darauf, synchronisiert zu werden. Die Veröffentlichung folgt bald!


----------



## -Marv- (26. August 2011)

Was für Charaktere müssen denn noch vertont werden? Man muss sich ja ein bisschen auf den zu vertonenden Charakter einstellen können. Ist er ein "Gangster" mit Ghetto-Slang, Roman Belic, Brucie oder jemand ganz anderes?

Und hast du ein Script was gesprochen werden muss?


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (28. August 2011)

Du hast eine Nachricht.


----------



## -Marv- (30. August 2011)

Du auch.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (30. August 2011)

Ich habe noch einen zweiten (kurzen) Trailer für amerikanische Zuschauer gemacht, die ja lieber Action als Atmosphäre sehen (und von den ersten Battlefield 3-Trailern enttäuscht waren). Aufgrund meinen Freunden bei der GEMA kann man diesen Trailer auch nur ausserhalb von Deutschland sehen. Falls jemand neugierig ist und eine ausländische IP haben sollte, kann er ihn sich hier ansehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o4o-CeIfMg





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0o4o-CeIfMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



(Es wird "nur" eine Schiesserei gezeigt)


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (5. September 2011)

Der erste Teil von "Chauffeur" ist fertig!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Djg601ITQSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Chauffeur - Part I - YouTube


Ich hoffe, der Film gefällt euch. Wenn ihr Fragen, Kritik oder sonstige   Anregungen habt, dann schreibt sie am Besten gleich in den Thread oder   als Kommentar auf Youtube. "Daumen nach oben" ist natürlich auch gerne  gesehen und bitte zeigt auch euren Freunden "Chauffeur".


----------



## chbdiablo (5. September 2011)

Ich kenn mich mit solchen Computerspiel-Filmen nicht wirklich aus und kann deshalb keine Vergleiche ziehen, aber ich fands ganz gut! 
Allerdings waren auch einige Minuten davon relativ inhaltslos, wo einfach gar nichts passierte. Wenn der Film mal komplett fertig ist, fällt das aber nicht so ins Gewicht und ist dann eben ein ruhiger Einstieg


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (5. September 2011)

Ja, das "Problem" war mir bereits bewusst. Eigentlich wollte ich "Chauffeur" auch auf einmal veröffentlichen und nicht in 10-Minutenhäppchen. Leider ist schon das erste Häppchen in HD-Auflösung über ein GB groß. 
Der erste Teil sollte ja vor allem mal "atmosphärisch" sein und schlicht zeigen, was Niko Bellic so macht. Mit dem nächsten Teil wird die Handlung jedenfalls deutlich straffer.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. September 2011)

Sieht echt nett aus. Aber kleine Kritik am Rande: Woher weiß er, dass er hinter das Haus laufen muss und wie zum Henker ist die, wie ich annehme, entführte Frau so schnell aus dem Haus in das Auto gekommen?  Und wer bitte sagt so kurz angebund "Shit", wenn er auf ne Baustelle zurast ^^

Ansonsten: Hast du für die Musikstücke Lizenzen? Sonst gibts da glaub momentan schnell Copyrightprobleme. 

Ich musste aber echt lachen, als er versucht die Spice Girls nachzusingen. Oder auf der Veranda ^^ Kameraführung ist auf jedenfall gut. Der Anfang mit der Wiese hat mir besonders gefallen.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (5. September 2011)

Na ja, er hört ja den Schuss. Und das menschliche Gehör ist ja für gewöhnlich durchaus in der Lage, den ungefähren Ort eines Geräusches zu hören. 
Das klingt jetzt vielleicht doof, aber als mir mal ein alter Mercedesfahrer die Vorfahrt genommen und ich fast in ihn reingesemmelt wäre, habe ich auch nur ein kurzes "Scheisse" von mir gegeben. Von daher fand ich das in dieser Hinsicht tatsächlich passend. 

Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich habe ja wie die Schwaben so schön sagen keinen "Geldscheisser" und verdiene auch nichts an dem Film, auch wenn mir Youtube ständig "Partnerschaft" anbietet. Die Lieder die ich nutze werden aber zumindest nicht von der GEMA gesperrt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. September 2011)

Ah super, dann hast du ja Glück. Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls weiterhin viel Erfolg und werde den Film natürlich weiterverfolgen


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (30. September 2011)

Bald wird Teil 2 fertig sein. Hier schonmal ein kurzer Trailer: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2WVXon2SxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



(Es empfiehlt sich, Teil 1 bereits gesehen zu haben)


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du regelmäßige Updates über den Zustand von "Chauffeur" erhalten willst, kannst du Chauffeur - Pinnwand | Facebook besuchen.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (16. Oktober 2011)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder aus "Chauffeur II": Chauffeur II | Facebook

Ich hoffe, sie gefallen euch!


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (28. November 2011)

Es gibt ein paar neue Bilder zu Chauffeur II auf Chauffeur | Facebook

Ein explosives Beispiel: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mich mit Chauffeur II nicht beeile, wird Niko sauer und mein Titelbild gerät ausser Kontrolle: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (7. Januar 2012)

Das (fast) gleiche Bild noch als Wallpaper hintendrein: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (12. Januar 2012)

Wegen der langen Wartezeit noch eine Kleinigkeit: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mlu6LO97Au8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (18. Januar 2012)

Eine kleine Spielerei, die ich in wenigen Minuten gemacht habe: 

"The Room" in GTA IV






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHl3WR_5e7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




("The Room" ist ein Kultfilm. Warum? Weil Uwe Boll dagegen ein Meister seines Fachs ist.)


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (10. April 2012)

Chauffeur 2 steht kurz vor der Veröffentlichung. Da der Anfang schon komplett fertig ist, habe ich die ersten Minuten von Chauffeur 2 als kleine Preview auf Youtube gestellt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_qp4ynUdsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Mellsei (11. April 2012)

Spannung steigt


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (29. Mai 2012)

Und wieder mal dauerte es ein wenig länger (GTA IV mit zu vielen Mods und der Videoeditor vertragen sich nicht). 

Dafür gibt es noch eine Szene aus dem Film, in der sich Niko an seine Vergangenheit und seine Kriegsverbrechen erinnert:

Chauffeur - The Past of Niko Bellic - YouTube


----------



## Mellsei (31. Mai 2012)

Wann wirst du voraussichtlich den zweiten teil veröffentlichen ? ...


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (31. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass er irgendwann im Juni fertig wird. Die nächste Veröffentlichung (in etwa zwei Wochen) ist eine stark überarbeitete Version des ersten Teils (fast alle Szenen neu gedreht, um ein Drittel länger).


----------



## Mellsei (31. Mai 2012)

Schick kann man sich ja anschauen =D


----------

